

Two new Behavior-Driven Development libraries for Objective-C (Nu/MacRuby) - superalloy

Last week I have released two BDD [1] libraries based on Bacon [2] (a RSpec clone) optimized for NSRunloop environments. They should both still be considered ‘beta’, but I want to get the word out so adventurous people can start scrutinizing, err improving ;-)<p>* NuBacon [3]: A port of Bacon to the Nu programming language [4], but rewritten in such a way that it properly works in a runloop based environment. This means that running the specs does <i>not</i> halt the main thread and specs can schedule blocks with assertions on the runloop for later execution. For now it's only in time (seconds), but this could be extended to use KVO to trigger running the block of assertions etc. I'm still working on the iOS runner, but there is a bug with Nu on iOS that I have to work on first. However, if you do want to try this out please let me know.<p>* MacBacon [5]: A fork of Bacon, for MacRuby, with the exact same runloop-aware code I implemented in NuBacon backported to MacRuby. Nota that I haven't used this code in a project yet, but needed it for a project I'm starting on today. (If that's not test-first I don't know what is.)<p>Once I have done proper releases I'll write a few tutorials.<p>[1] http://behaviour-driven.org
[2] https://github.com/chneukirchen/bacon
[3] https://github.com/alloy/NuBacon
[4] http://programming.nu
[5] https://github.com/alloy/MacBacon
======
Manfred
For people who want to try Nu, I haven't had much luck compiling 0.4. You
probably want to try getting it from Github:
<https://github.com/timburks/nu.git>

